# Weathers looking good



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Was forecasting rain yesterday, looks a bit better now. At least if it does rain we can all get some excellent beading shots for the porn thread :argie:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Im in a different boat its raining at my end so cars going to be filthy when it gets to peterborough lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

I think il just be lucky if my car gets there full stop :lol:


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Luckily just quick 45 min drive to Peterborough for me  so hoping weather won't be to bad


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

It says we have 2hr 40 mins drive  so hope the weathers nice for our road trip


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Spits and spots of rain up north, still got to ferry dogs to the beach so the cars going to be an absolute toilet inside and out. Hope theres some dark corners to park in.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Weather is definitely better for the Sunday this weekend. We are also going to CarFest South on the Saturday, where I think we'll be needing our waterproofs given the forecast.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's currently spitting with rain in Peterborough


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just arrived, very warm and muggy, dry though.


----------



## Rigbyy (May 6, 2011)

Only 25 mins from my house so doesnt bother me too much!


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

pissing it down in nottingham


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thunder and lightening and pissing down in Stamford, 12 miles away


----------



## Rigbyy (May 6, 2011)

Quite muggy with dark clouds but the odd bit of blue sky about 20 miles away.

Edit: 2 mins after I typed this there was 2 bits of thunder.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I've just managed to dodge the rain last night and this morning. 

Now its raining. 

At least I've made the effort


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I hope it is.
Just finished cleaning the car, using the well tested methods we all use and got a coat of DJ red mist on her and the sky's have opened.

Only got to dress the trim and tyres when it finally stops. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

It's on and off here still. Was going to give it another dry, but looks like there is no point. I'm glad I got it finished though.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Thunder for the last 2 hours at least in North Notts,not stopped raining since 1pm.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

205 hasn't been washed in months. It'll be obvious why tomorrow lol.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

its stopped now, may just go outside again and get the trim done


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just had a humungous thunderstorm. Was trying to clean my grans car, wasn't happy


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've not even bothered cleaning mine it's just constantly raining.


----------

